# Good, hot weather full finger gloves



## GatorB (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm looking for a pair of hot weather full finger gloves. Any suggestions.


----------



## Prophet bill (Feb 28, 2008)

I like my 661 rajis vented backside and you don't really notice them when you ride.They do wear kinda fast but I picked up 3 pairs when they were on chainlove for less then $10 each.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

Ditto on the 661 Raji. They can be had for $13 shipped on eBay too.


----------



## GatorB (Jan 9, 2010)

cool I will give them a try, thanks.


----------



## smokehouse4444 (Apr 24, 2011)

I've really liked the Giro Xen's and Remedy's. The Remedy seems a little more rugged, the Xen really feels great on the ol' mits.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

Ive been running the Giro Xens for the past few months and they have been holding up very well...the sides of the fingers have a vent type material on them...and they have felt great. +1 for 'em.


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the Giro DND. Very durable, and breathe well enough. I also, don't like velcro straps on my gloves. The DND is the best option I've found w/o velcro straps. No padding is a plus, as well. I've had two pairs for 2 and 3 seasons, respectively. I've put some big falls on them at the jumps and they kept my hands from getting shaved off on a first base slide through a berm. A slide that burned through a long-sleeve jersey and shredded my belt and belt-loops off my pants. The gloves were just dirty.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

I like Fox Airline gloves, especially last year's model which does not have the extra seam in the fingernail area. I also have a pair of the 661 Raji, but I think they are too thin.


----------



## SpeedStarr (Jan 19, 2012)

Another vote for Giro Remedy. Feel great and breathe pretty good.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I like Troy Lee Airs. Pretty sure they're not cheap, though.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

Another vote for the Raji's from 661. Super light and airy, with a very simple minimalistic design, yet they feel great on your hands and grip like hell. Even have a little terry cloth portion on the back of the thumb for wiping brow sweat. On top of that, they look pretty damn cool. 

I just bought another 2 pair off eBay for cheap. Great full finger glove for hot days.


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

Specialized Radiator. I wear them all summer long in AZ, temps to 113 or so and you don't even know that you have them on. Replaced the first pair after a year because I crashed on them and tore a hole, 2nd pair has lasted darn near 2 years, riding 3x/week, 6+ hours/week.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Fox incline.


----------



## SurfaceDreamer (May 11, 2012)

I'm new to riding in general and was curious how much of a difference gloves actually make. It is something I would never had considered until coming across this thread. I live in AZ and will be starting on easier mountain trails to start. I'm also taller @ 6'4" so if there are some brands that fit larger hands than others that would be good to know also.


----------



## MattC555 (Mar 24, 2011)

Gloves make a huge difference, and are definitely worth trying out. I'm wearing Dakine Step-ups presently. I like them, light weight, comfortable, and stylin'.


----------



## andy.l (May 3, 2012)

+1 for the 661 Raji,have used them for years now and like said can pick them up really cheap,just make sure you buy the correct size as the elasticated wrist band comes unstitched if too small


----------



## jake01 (Sep 29, 2005)

Fox Dirt Paws. $21 +$7 shipping = $28 at Amazon.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Go down to your local motorcycle store and try out a few sets.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

I have these and have been enjoying them thus far:

Royal Racing Signature Mountain Bike Glove - Men's


----------



## codyh12345 (Sep 15, 2011)

I have a set of 661 Raji's that I LOVE but my hands were hurting a bit so I picked up a set of Fox Reflex Gel gloves and they are great. Definitely dont breathe as well as the Raji's but are OK.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

NYrr496 said:


> I like Troy Lee Airs. Pretty sure they're not cheap, though.


That's what I was going to say, too. I think the price is generally comparable to others. My LBS has them in the ~$28 range. I'm waiting on a pair of XL in black (rather than red, white and blue).


----------



## GatorB (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the info, I ended up buying a pair of the 661 Raji's and a pair of the Troy Lee Designs XC Glove. By the way I have a addiction to gloves 8 pairs now just did not have any for summer weather. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hard Licks (Apr 19, 2012)

rogbie said:


> I'm a big fan of the Giro DND. Very durable, and breathe well enough. I also, don't like velcro straps on my gloves. The DND is the best option I've found w/o velcro straps. *No padding is a plus, as well.* I've had two pairs for 2 and 3 seasons, respectively. I've put some big falls on them at the jumps and they kept my hands from getting shaved off on a first base slide through a berm. A slide that burned through a long-sleeve jersey and shredded my belt and belt-loops off my pants. The gloves were just dirty.


Why is the lack of padding a plus, is it because they're hotter, or is it a matter of control?


----------



## codyh12345 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hard Licks said:


> Why is the lack of padding a plus, is it because they're hotter, or is it a matter of control?


Hotter...


----------



## Hard Licks (Apr 19, 2012)

Hard Licks said:


> Why is the lack of padding a plus, is it because they're hotter, or is it a matter of control?





codyh12345 said:


> Hotter...


Got it, thanks!


----------



## carverboy (Sep 5, 2009)

I have the lizard skins Phoenix first pair of full fingers I actually prefer them to fingerless now!
I don't notice a big heat difference at all and brake finger feels less tired after a long ride.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*Those gloves rock...*



XJaredX said:


> I have these and have been enjoying them thus far:
> 
> Royal Racing Signature Mountain Bike Glove - Men's


Why pay Troy Lee, Fox, Giro and Specialized pricing when this glove is made the exact same way exactly for well under $20?


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Dainese Carbon Core Glove from Hucknroll.com .... these are really nice... sucks i dont think their making them anymore ..


----------



## Live2rideUtah (Jan 3, 2012)

I am a big fan of the specialized body geometry line of gloves. I wear them in the heat of the summer and love em. They even ave a wire tap version to work with touch screens.


----------



## ssmtbc (Sep 15, 2012)

661 raji for me. Not much protection but good grip and great ventilation


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

I sweat like a god damned pig. I like as light and airy a glove as possible. Anything to help ventilate my mitts is good. A simple, single layer, no gel, no fat glove padding sections is what I usually go for. I use fat grips and thin gloves, works for me. I've been riding the Fox Inclines for years but any simple glove as described above works pretty well for me.


----------



## excaliber (May 1, 2012)

661 Raji for me too. I have the new ones and an older pair from Ebay(13.00) They have held up really well so far. The older ones have a mesh on the finger sides which really keeps the fingers cool. They don't have much protection or padding but for hot weather riding I couldn't ask for anything better.
5 chilli's


----------



## ecfritts (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm pretty new to all this...but I bought a pair of Body Geometry Gel gloves from my LBS and like them.


----------



## Dorothier (Aug 23, 2012)

These gloves are very comfortable, fit snugly over the entire hand, have velcro closures that make it easy to put them on and take them of


----------



## itsthegrizzly (Sep 13, 2012)

another vote for 661 Raji


----------

